
Coinbase Now the Sole Payment Processor for Nazi Fundraiser Site Rootbocks - RandVal30142
https://rootbocks.co/
======
RandVal30142
"Your account has been locked, please visit coinbase.com to resolve"

Coinbase cut them off. :)

------
RandVal30142
Thanks to those that helped get their Paypal & Stripe services cut off.

